# MTB - very easy DIY Fox RP-23 shock modification



## MR. evil (Mar 20, 2012)

The only thing that I have not been impressed with on my new 5spot is the Fox RP-23 rear shock that came on the frame. If I set the air pressure around the specified range, sag was nowhere close to correct and the shock would blow through its travel and bottom out on very small hits. If I set the air pressure high enough to get proper sag, small bump compliance would suffer. And no matter what the shock had a weak mid stroke and I was just about ready to chuck the thing. Before getting a new shock I did a quick search on the Turner forum over on MTBR and came across the thread linked below, which describes a very easy DYI shim modification to the RP-23 air can. I did this Saturday night using plastic from a CD spindle case as described later in the MTBR thread. The whole process took about 15 to 20 minutes and made a very noticeable improvement in the shocks performance. 


http://forums.mtbr.com/turner/dw-5-spot-rp23-mod-503070.html


I would also imagine that this would work on most other air shocks that have removable air cans oe sleeves


----------

